# Sick Cockatiel



## blondie121965 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a 27 year old male cockatiel. We gave him a bath as we normally do. After the bath he started shivering more than normal, heavy labored breathing and went limp. We kept him warm and he settled down. Its been 4 hours. Hes at the bottom of the cage, hes alert and hisses a bit (normal behavior for him). His droppings are normal, hes eating, his wings are pulled up not drooping, his head feathers are erect. But he can't keep his balance. He teeters side to side to move about the bottom of the cage. Has anyone encountered this or have any suggestions?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am not sure, are his legs moving at all? keep him warm and i would most definitely contact your vet.

a stroke can cause some movement problems and so can seizures...


----------



## blondie121965 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks. Hes shuffling in the bottom and holding himself up. I was wondering if perhaps we got water in his ear. Hes so old but you'd never know it. Vet opens at 9.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

there is a chance of it, but ive never heard of that happening.

i would take him in as soon as you can, just keep him warm and move all his food and water to the cage floor for him so its easy for him to eat and drink


----------



## blondie121965 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks. Yep put the food and water at the bottom for him as soon as I relinquished holding him.  He's eating, not interested in water yet. Hes warm, we live in FL. I never heard of water in the ear either. I think it was a hope. Hes been getting baths for 27 years...have had him since he came into the world. Seems like yesterday watching him in the incubator.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

blondie121965 said:


> Thanks. Yep put the food and water at the bottom for him as soon as I relinquished holding him.  He's eating, not interested in water yet. Hes warm, we live in FL. I never heard of water in the ear either. I think it was a hope. Hes been getting baths for 27 years...have had him since he came into the world. Seems like yesterday watching him in the incubator.


That's a long time.... best of luck


----------



## Herrington (Jun 29, 2012)

Wish you, and him the best. You must be really close after 27 Years


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What is his name? I hope that he recovers well, you have obviously taken great care of him for 27 years! Please let us know what the vet says. Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## blondie121965 (Jul 14, 2012)

His name is Rudy. More of the same today. I spent alot of time with him last night,he acts completely normal except that hes not using his legs like normal. He shuffles. I now believe stroke. Waiting for the vet to open and see how to care for him. Wow, thanks for all of the well wishes.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

good luck!! i hope everything goes good!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Our prayers are with you and Rudy hopefully he will be all right 27 years old is a long time something to be proud of.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Good luck with Rudy, take him to the vet as soon as possible and let us know what the vet says about him. My prayers for your baby, he would get well soon.


----------



## blondie121965 (Jul 14, 2012)

Vet believes stroke too. This evening he is his normal self, eating drinking hissing cooing all that he does. Except he can't stand completely and can't squeeze my fingers or his perches completely. The good news is hes doing better tonight than last night. The bottom of the cage is all set up for him, perches gone for now. Hes trying to climb but he really can't. I've blocked it anyway. The vet said to put a rolled up towel like a donut to put him in for extra support, he hates it, he gets up on the edge of it and sits though. I entice him with things he likes crackers, shiny jewelry, snow peas to get him to move and use his legs. I'll keep him exercising. If stroke victims take physical therapy, he can too. I'm telling you, this ole bird is a tuff one. I don't think he'll be the oldest ever but I'll take what I can get and know I'm lucky for it. Thanks for all the kind words and the positive thoughts. Rudy responds well to cockatiel love....


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks for the update, im sorry to hear the vet suspects a stroke 

i hope theres more improvement for him soon!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Any update? Sure hope everything is ok. 27 years. Praying and thinking of you.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you for the update!, I'm sure he's going to be doing better and better, when there is so much love around things just get better  Prayers for rudy.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You've got the right idea with gentle physical therapy, but I'd recommend you wait a couple weeks before doing it. In humans who have had a stroke (and in animal studies too), there is a critical period immediately following the event during which exercise of the weakened side can actually increase the inflammation and damage in the brain. So I'd give him some time to start healing first. After that, anything you can do to encourage him to use the weaker leg is great. 

Please keep us updated on his progress! 27 years is a lot to be proud of.


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

wow 27 years, well done! I hope he perks up and enjoys many more  love the name too


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that Rudy, most likely, had a stroke. I hope he continues to improve. Keep us updated please. Twenty-seven, wow. That's really wonderful.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Update?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Flat platforms perches and thick rope perches might help him if he can't squeeze good. 

I hope he is doing well.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

wow 27 years!! thats a really long time, almost my age  hope he recovers and do keep us posted


----------

